# Help, what do you do with your "toddlers" when you visit your horse?



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you'll only be gone a minute or two, I would go with car seats with the windows down. My parents would do that when they ran fast errands when I was little, and there were never any incidents. Just make sure not to leave the keys in the car (my 2 year old cousin got locked in the car with their dog last month-- all was okay, though). I wouldn't leave them there at their ages for any more than 5 minutes at the very most, especially if either of them knows how to get out of their car seats.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

msulli22 said:


> If you'll only be gone a minute or two, I would go with car seats with the windows down. My parents would do that when they ran fast errands when I was little, and there were never any incidents. Just make sure not to leave the keys in the car (my 2 year old cousin got locked in the car with their dog last month-- all was okay, though). I wouldn't leave them there at their ages for any more than 5 minutes at the very most, especially if either of them knows how to get out of their car seats.


 
Thanks!!! yeah and they will be in my vision the whole time, and niether one of them know how to get out, they can't undo to the bottom latch!!! I was left in the car all the time as a kid, and nothing ever happened, there are a lot of irresponsible people out there and this day and age so I understand if people give me the "evil eye" you never know who is going to freak out if they see a kid for even one second left in a car!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly, I would get a babysitter. You aren't going to get anything accomplished with your horse if half your attention is on your kids. Keeping them locked up in a car so you can mess with your horse doesn't sound safe or responsible to me.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

^^It doesn't sound like you read her whole OP.

I would leave them in the car also. As far as grooming, I might skip it. You don't want your kids running behind the horse while your grooming, and then what do you do when it's time to put your horse away. A picnic sounds fun, good luck.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry to be a downer but - 

What are your state laws about leaving childern unattended in a vehicle?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sahara said:


> Honestly, I would get a babysitter. You aren't going to get anything accomplished with your horse if half your attention is on your kids. Keeping them locked up in a car so you can mess with your horse doesn't sound safe or responsible to me.


Your children are your first responsibility. Try to visit when you have a sitter.
Sahara, that tarantula looks tasty!! YUMM!!!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Unattended in a vehicle is a bad idea especially since it's illegal in a lot of states. Strollers where you can see them at all times would be fine.

Anyone else with young kiddos at the barn? Ideal would be to find another mom and switch off babysitting.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

She is only leaving the kids in the car while she moves her horse to the round pen, then she's going to have a picnic with them. If it's only going to take a couple minutes, I don't see a problem with that at all. She's not talking about leaving them in the car while she works with her horse.

EDIT: I don't like the stroller idea personally because the thought of leaving them strapped into something out in the open on horse property, just doesn't sit right with me. They would be much safer in the car.


----------



## msulli22 (Feb 3, 2012)

With respect to state laws, that is a good point. Most don't have any laws, though, and several that do allow a certain time limit within certain temperatures or with the windows down. It depends on the state. Personally, mine doesn't have one, although a parent can be charged with child endangerment on a case by case basis when there is a threat to the child's health.


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

I wouldn't leave them in the car just because people these days are out of control. I am not saying that YOU would leave them in there to die of heat stroke or forget about them but you never know how people will react and the last thing you would want is to get in trouble. Don't even get me started on the creepers that roam the earth these days either. If you have a stroller I would just get them out and prepper and strapped in the stroller while you tend to the horse. Maybe while you have them there you can start to teach them how to act around horses, what to do and what not to do? My daughter is 5 and I am still working on the whole responsibility thing around our horses. But it is never to early to start.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

It depended on my kids.

My eldest was a DOLL .. and I used to put her carseat in the shade and she would sit there and watch me ride/work with my horse .. or I would set up a playpen where I could keep an eye on her and ride. I also toted her to dog shows until she was almost 5 and did the same.

My youngest was ... well .. not so much a doll! I gave up showing dogs ... and if I was going to ride, I had to put her on the horse with me (walk jog only) or find a babysitter. She would climb out of the playpen and come across the yard after me .. and sitting still in the carseat was NOT going to happen!

LOL .. kids!


----------



## JanetsPaintedRayne (Apr 28, 2012)

by the way I meant prepped and strapped not "prepper" my eyes did not catch that mistake. I apologize.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Whisper22 said:


> ^^It doesn't sound like you read her whole OP.
> 
> I would leave them in the car also. As far as grooming, I might skip it. You don't want your kids running behind the horse while your grooming, and then what do you do when it's time to put your horse away. A picnic sounds fun, good luck.


I read the entire post and gave my opinion. Leaving kids locked in a car doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone, it would just be for a minute while I moved the horse so she can exercise, I'm not going do anything with my horse except watch her, there are picnic tables and a grassy area to do so. The stroller thing made me nervous, especially because my kids can get out of that. There is a car law in my state, although I saw somone lunging thier horse outside of the arena with maybe a 3 yr old running around loose by the horse and my heart dropped in my stomach, the kid easily could have gotten run over, it was scary. The barn I'm at is pretty relaxed, I don't see a problem with it and hopefully if my lesson guy is there he can give me a hand for a minute, but I don't want to depend on that. And btw I don't even leave my kids in the car the pay for gas!! Although everyone with kids I know does, which I don't see a problem with, I'm just paranoid lol!


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> I wouldn't leave them in the car just because people these days are out of control. I am not saying that YOU would leave them in there to die of heat stroke or forget about them but you never know how people will react and the last thing you would want is to get in trouble. Don't even get me started on the creepers that roam the earth these days either. If you have a stroller I would just get them out and prepper and strapped in the stroller while you tend to the horse. Maybe while you have them there you can start to teach them how to act around horses, what to do and what not to do? My daughter is 5 and I am still working on the whole responsibility thing around our horses. But it is never to early to start.


Yeah I know, it's crazy these days, i had a friend leave thier baby in the car while they took thier 2 yr old to play in the park and the parking lot was not line of sight!!!
That's what I want to do with my kids, start teaching them about safety and how to behave around horses, but if I don't ever take them out there it's never going to happen. I was around horses since I was a baby and showing lead line before I can't barely remember, toted around to horse shows, peed in horse trailers and took a bath in buckets lol!!!


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

When I am out at the barn and have no one to watch my daughter, I open up the windows and the hatch, strap her in her car seat and never go out of ear shot. She has a leapster game that is for the Jeep only so it keeps her occupied. 

It's sometimes unavoidable. Last night was supposed to be, feed water and look over. About 30 minutes at most, we got home 3.5 hours later due to an emergency with the horse. She was a doll. Her dad was gone, her grandparents were busy, and I don't have anyone to call for babysitting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Go to the barn get the horse, have dad bring the kids and visit mom at the barn. 
Take kids to barn, have a picnic and watch other peoples horses, 
Find another mom, you watch her kids, she watches yours.
Just some thoughts,


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

JanetsPaintedRayne said:


> I wouldn't leave them in the car just because people these days are out of control. .... you never know how people will react and the last thing you would want is to get in trouble.


Exactly this.


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Wanted to give you all an update on how it went. My lesson guy was there and he is so sweet, watched the kids for me in his tack room/office and even printed them out horse pictures to color, even though it literally took my less than 1 minute to get back lol! Had our picnic, it was a beautiful day. There were two little kids running around there with NO SUPERVISION and there is a "run" of grassy/picnic area gated off and I could have let my kids stay there for literally the 40 seconds it takes me to put my horse away,( I timed it, my horse walks right up to me!) but the unsupervised little boy was acting violently and was trying to wack my daughter's with a huge stick!! So I did sit them in thier car seats for protection from the little devil boy who wanted to hurt them!!! Seriously, not a parent in sight!!!!(I think thier parents are the grounds keepers who live way out back) My lesson guy had a lesson so he couldn't do anything!!! My kids were in no danger sitting in the car for 40 seconds, just to put everyone's minds at ease. Unfortunately I haven't met anyone yet, it's always pretty dead when I'm there, and there are two big barns, kinda wierd!


----------



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am glad it went well for you and hopefully you meet some people soon.
Its hard to answer a post like this as there are so many variables. I board at a small private facility, so I can park right by my stall and everything is within sight to walk to the arena. I often leave my purse and keys in the car with windows down..its just that close ...only you know the circumstances and if its really safe..


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

*I did not read the whole thread...*

But I have a couple of inputs/thoughts.

1) one of the larger puppy playpens, tacked down with a couple of tent stakes would put the kids someplace secure (assuming you can see them and verbally stop them from trying to escape) yet free to play with toys etc. Plus it would be easily transportable. If you made a game out of, "You get to be puppies today!" they might even like it.

2) One barn I boarded at when I was a teenager and had no need for it, had the GREATEST thing. They had a full fenced playyard. It was about 10x30 feet, had some large playground type toys in it, wood chips on the gound, seven foot tall sides with a wire roof, and a door that latched from the outside. It was easily seen from the grooming area and the outdoor arena.

I have never seen any other stable that had one, but it was worth its weight in gold. Moms could drop the kids off to play, with goodies, smaller toys, juice boxes, and then not just play for a minute, but actually ride thier horse. 

If finances are ok, and you like the stable enough that you are goign to be there long term, you might talk to the stable owner about putting in such a thing... maybe you could pay for some of the costs/do some of the labor etc. But I know that the stable would find a lot of moms would flock to them because of it.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

I was thinking I might lock the kids in an empty stripped stall with no ropes hanging or water buckets or whatever. In my barn, they couldn't reach the latches or sliding door releases to let themselves out....if it's safe enough for the horse the kids should be safe, too.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Ladytrails said:


> I was thinking I might lock the kids in an empty stripped stall with no ropes hanging or water buckets or whatever. In my barn, they couldn't reach the latches or sliding door releases to let themselves out....if it's safe enough for the horse the kids should be safe, too.


Look, a new game for the kids! "Let's be horsies!" This is a very safe place for them. Make sure they can hear your voice to know they are safe, and they will learn that this is ok - especially if afterwards they always get a special treat they will learn to really like it - I see ice cream.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Pick up a puppy xpen and bring it, balls, bubbles and fun things. Set them up where u can see them before you go get horsey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

After taking care of my 1 yr old granddaughter for a couple of days and trying to even attempt to brush a horse......I admire mothers who can manage little ones by themselves while working with horses & I bow to them!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

waresbear said:


> After taking care of my 1 yr old granddaughter for a couple of days and trying to even attempt to brush a horse......I admire mothers who can manage little ones by themselves while working with horses & I bow to them!


I'm with you Waresbear! When I have my two grandchildren, Bella 3 yrs and Michael 18mos, I do not work with or around the horses. But then, I am so much more cautious and a bit over protective of them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The real issue is what if something should happen to you and you can't get back to the kids, no matter where they are.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You should try grooming dogs and decorating cakes while watching babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

My boarders would give their kids a pile of dirt, spoons & toy trucks & such. One would bring out toy horses with stables & the kids made their own farm. She would put the kids in an area she wouldn't be riding in but still close by. One boarder put her infant in a wheelbarrow, all wrapped up of course. We never had any trouble & the horses got used to the squealing.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pile of sand, toys & a little fenced area is on Gramps list of things to do right now! Our granddaughter is fascinated with digging in the sand & amazingly doesn't eat it! We were discussing this idea an hour ago as I have a horseshow this weekend but also have the grandchild too. Gramps has stuff to do as well so it's hard to watch a toddler every minute without having something to occupy her little self with and keep her safe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calash (Mar 21, 2012)

Great ideas everyone!! love them!!! =)


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm one of those "bad" parents I guess if the 3 yr old is crabby & doesn't want to come out, then he stays in the carseat. I'll check on him every once in awhile to make sure he's still alive otherwise both of them are out & about at the farm. As long as I can hear them or know where they are I don't get to worried. The 3 yr old brings his "diggers" and plays in the shavings pile otherwise he has his "jobs" to do. He knows if he starts running by the horses or into any of the pastures he gets in big trouble, so it's not a huge issue. Most of the time he's right by my side "helping". The 9yr old is pretty self sufficient. I guess i'm just old school in that I think the more things I try & protect them from the more things there will be to hurt them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Busysmurf, I tend to agree with you , in that many children are kinda "bubble wrapped" today. While safety is top concern, if you visit any working farm (around me are dairy farms), you will see that the young children while supervised, are also learning where and where not to go. They learn pretty quick how to "read" a cow just before it lets a load of you know what go and in their direction! These children become very savvy on these farms and have more responsibility at younger ages then most children. 

While I was more apt to allow my children to do more around the horses at younger ages, I tend to be so much more protective of the grandchildren. I really love the idea of a fenced in area with sand box and toys near the arena, so they could play and I could work/ride the horses. If I see that I'll be having more than just Mondays, I think I may do just that. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

*YEARS* ago like over a decade, I boarded at a big lessons barn, so there were always kids and families running around. There was a small viewing area, BUT there was a problem of toddlers and babies SCREAMING while parents were watching their older kids ride. It actually got to be such a problem that they began to spook some of the horses and they had to make a "fussy baby" rule. So to accomidate the paying clientel, they modified one of the stalls furthest away from the arena, and made it in to a playroom.

*IT WAS AWESOME.*

It had dutch doors instead of sliding doors so older kids and parents could leave but toddles couldn't reach the latch, but also a solid top door in case someone was having a meltdown. All of the stalls had rubber mats anyways, but in the play room they got some extra ones and screwed them to the walls. They put in some chairs for the parents, and some toys, and books for the kids to play with. I think even a TV with a VCR or DVD player built in.

On weekends there was always one parent in there who could watch the brood for a bit, but it was safe enough to where if someone wanted to drop there kids off for 15 minutes to switch out a blanket or drop off a check, you could drop the kids off, latch them in and be with in ear shot the whole time.

I know not all barns have the room to do this, but if you're at some place with the space, an extra stall with floor mats make a great, safe play room.



Calash said:


> I want to take my girls out to the barn today and let my poor horse out for some expercise and have a little "picnic" with my kids while she runs around then do some grooming. I have never done this before and want to be as safe as possible with my children (3&5yrs old), I have no one to help me. I'm thinking about strapping them in a strollers and parking them by the picnic table with the brake on while I take my horse out to the round pen realy fast, I just don't know if this is appropriate or not?!!!! Do you take your kids with you, what do you do? I could also roll the windows down in the car and leave them strapped in thier car seats, the parking area is RIGHT next to my barn and pens, it would literally maybe take me 2 minutes to get her to the pen. *sigh, just having some anxiety about it!!!
> 
> btw, my husband just started back to work on Monday, he has been off for 3 months, I have had my horse a little over a month so I have had help this whole time!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My kids have been going to the barn since I healed enough to walk and get my butt back out there. They were in a stroller when they couldn't walk and now they just play. Now they are 5 and 7 and they come to the barn where I work and we bring coloring books, game system, or toys and they play at the picnic table or in dirt by the wash rack. There are also big open grassy areas beyond the barn they can run in away from all the horses but I can still see them. My barn manager wants to get a little pool and bath toys for my kids and her son during the hot months. We are very kid friendly. At the barn I have my horses at (not the one I work at) we have a swing set by the arena. The kids know they can't go in with any horses, they stay away from horses being lead. When I ride they sit in our outdoor seating area or I'll park the truck next to the arena and they can sit in it or the bed of the truck and do whatever they want. 

I went to a cutting clinic when I was a teen and they had a nice big area fenced in, shaded and had play structures and sand toys inside. Right by the far end of the arena so you could always see the kids.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a 4 year old and work full time at my barn. I'm very lucky to have my father nearby who watches her on the days I need to strictly get work done. Some days I take her with me, and I bring out our most kid friendly horse and give her lessons on how to groom her, how not to step behind her, etc. We usually move the horses to the back pasture, or stall them up while she's there and then let her play out in our massive front pasture. There is a ton of sand and she LOVES playing with our goat in the front.

It is definitely NOT an easy thing to do. Most people never realize how had it is to bring your kids around horses (especially that young) and still want to keep them safe. It is so hard to split your attention.


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

When my son was still a baby, I left him in the carseat with a babyfoon. That way I could hear if he was awake or crying. It was winter and he is used to sleep outside (in Norway that is normal and in The Netherlands it is also populair). Of course he had a nice warm suit on.Or I put him in my baby backpack. I didn't groom my horse but only to take her out into the roundpenn. In summertimes I don't like to leave him in the car.

Now I have the same problem: he is 19 month old and i don't think he will like it in the car anymore. Sometimes I put him in the stroller/buggy. But at some stables people can bring their dogs (and leave them unattended) so that is not safe enough for me.

But i always bring a babyfoon. Sometimes you leave your kid for more than the 1 minute you think something will take... And I always carry a mobile, just in case.


----------

